# posting animated .gif images?



## Hawk (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't seem to get my animated .gif images to display properly. First I tried uploading (which I've done again in this post). But it only seems to display the first image and won't cycle.

Then I tried hosting the .gif on photobucket. Sometimes this seems to work and other times it just hangs on one image. But not necessarily the first image. Like this....









Any help?


----------



## Hawk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmm. The photobucket hosted .gif seems to be cycling in this post. Does everyone else see it cycling? There are 9 images at 1 second intervals.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool........nice plants.....I see it cycling.


----------

